# How does your V greet you?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I always find it funny to see how Ruby reacts when my husband comes home from work. We always try not to make a big deal coming in so she doesn't get excited when others come to the door.

I noticed lately Ruby will frantically look for a toy and keep it in her mouth when my husband comes in. It is so funny. She will follow him around with the toy hanging out of her mouth wagging her tail like crazy until he acknowledges her.

What does your V do?


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

same here! weird eh?

phoebe will see me walk in the door and disappear to find a bone to bring me. then she runs up to me (leading with her rear end, i think that is so i can smell it and then play with her as quickly as possible).

does anyone else have a dog that runs to them and presents their rear as quickly as possible?

makes me laugh,
rh.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

This topic reminds me of a quote from Jerry Seinfeld...

"Think of your dog. Everytime you come home , he thinks it's amazing. He has no idea how you accomplish this every day. You walk in the door, the joy of this experience overwhelms him. He looks at you, HE'S BACK, IT'S THAT GUY, THAT SAME GUY. He can't believe it. Everything is amazing to your dog. ANOTHER CAN OF FOOD? I DON'T BELIEVE IT."


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I heard it said once that every single time your dog sees you it is Christmas (or celebration of the winter solstice holiday) for them.


Rh.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I return after an absence, Willie runs to greet me, wagging his tail and his whole body. He also kind of dances a little bit. I pet him on the head and tell him he's a good boy, and that I missed him, too. 

Now, if I am just walking out to get the mail, he stays put in his chair or wherever he happens to be He knows that I do this at about the same time every evening, and that I won't be gone very long.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

By jumping on us. Yes I said it. Jumping on us. It's a difficult habit to break when you don't mind it. And he even knows he gets no attention from me until he stops. I just never " correct" him. So he still does it. Then he runs around barking looking for a toy or to be let out back. 

I think presenting the rear is a sign of flirting or submission or something.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

When we come home, these two dogs can make us feel like the most improtant people in the world! Snickers will grab a slipper, brush up against and vocalizes his happiness. Peanut already has a toy in his mouth and-unfortunatley may do a happy jump as well as pushing his brother out of the way. You could have the crappiest day, but the greeting just changes that frown upside down...


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Tanner is usually so excited that his tongue is going crazy, giving me all sorts of kisses :-* A little too excited that sometimes he bites my chin while kissing me but I think that's still the puppy in him


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa wags her entire body when I come home from work  It is my favorite part of the day!

If I crouch down to give her kisses, then she puts her front legs on my shoulders and licks my face. We call it "Pippa hugs". True love


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

For some reason, mine likes for me to lay down when I get there and he puts his head at the crook of my neck and his body sort of crumbles and he lays there with his eyes closed and breathes heavily... sometimes it seems like he falls asleep for a few min. So funny!


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaylee goes nuts when I come home (I work 0730-1600). She is 9 mos old now. My wife puts her leash on and steps on it as we are trying to break her from jumping (always kiss my wife first). It used to take 5 mins on more before she calmed down enough not to jump. After a few weeks of this we're getting closer to 1 min. The goal is no jumping.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Since my V. Sophie used to be a huge emotional peer, we actually taught her how not to be excited when we come home, and it worked great. Now when we come home, she just wags her tail and her behind is wagging with it but no jumping or crying. HOWEVER, if anyone else visits, it is a VERY different story. Having guests is like Christmas! She especially loves my sister for some reason and our dog walker. She completely forgets all the manners and jumps and jumps...and jumps. It has gotten better though. Now she does it only for about a minute or so and then calms down.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake wags his tail, his body, jumps repeatedly until you hug him, he puts his paws on my shoulders and has to rub his face to mine or put it in the crook of my neck. It is the sweetest thing ever and just melts our hearts. He has to greet each and every family member but I'm usually first and last


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie does the full body wag, then kisses, shortly thereafter gets a toy as others have described.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

When i come home from work i let Brodi out of his crate and he puts his front legs on my shoulders and i scratch his belly for about 2-3 minutes all the time his tail wagging like crazy and licking my face, he will then run into the living room and do about 20 spins round in a circle!! it's the coolest thing coming home to him and seeing how excited he is to see me and he knows were then going out for his nightly walk/run around the woods!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The dog is the last to get any sort of attention whenever we arrive home. Even the cat comes fist. That way Sam is calm and very well behaved. 
IMO, there are more important things to do and giving attention to the dog, it creates pandemonium.

We learned this the hard way, imagine a fully grown male German Shepherd greeting us at the door by jumping on us while our hands were full with grocery bags. Treats, anyone?


----------



## Hunter319 (Nov 3, 2011)

My Hunter doesn't just pick any toy but always the first shoe you take off your foot. He will watch you remove it and then grab it and prance around the house doing "laps" until you say, "Thank you Hunter". He will then let go and give you puppy kisses to say hello!


----------

